# Proposed Forest Road Changes



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The DNR is looking for feed back.


Nov. 1, 2019
Contact: Kerry Wieber, 517-643-1256 

*Public invited to review proposed forest road changes, share feedback through Dec 1 *






The Michigan Department of Natural Resources has proposed some changes to off-road vehicle use on state forest roads. The public is welcome to share comments on the proposed changes through Dec. 1.

The review is part of an annual effort to ensure that the DNR’s forest road inventory is as accurate as possible, while meeting legislative requirements outlined in Public Act 288 of 2016.

The proposed changes include:


Adding roads that previously were unmapped.
Deleting mapped roads that do not exist or no longer exist.
Closing roads to conventional vehicle use (including ORVs); closing roads only to ORV use, and opening roads to ORV use.
View the specific locations of proposed changes by using the interactive web map or by viewing printable maps available at Michigan.gov/ForestRoads.

Public input will be accepted via email and online until Dec. 1. Send emails to [email protected] or comment via the online map at Michigan.gov/ForestRoads. Instructions are available on the website.

Public comment also will be accepted at the January meeting of the Michigan Natural Resources Commission, where the state forest road proposals will be brought before the DNR director for information, and at the February commission meeting, when the DNR director is expected to decide. New maps showing state forest roads and whether they are open or closed to ORV use will be published by April 1, 2019.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

sounds like some of us need to email them about opening up some trails in the southern lower area. hate having to travel 1-2 hours just to be able to ride my quad


----------

